# ROTP/ college and Athabasca, anyone done this



## denisottawa (28 Nov 2005)

Just wondering, I am starting now for the ROTP program and not sure if this will fly. I have my 2 yr college diploma, on my third year to get my electrical engineering technology at algonquin college in ottawa. Athabasca has a 2 yr option which would credit me two years of university and leave me with two more years of schooling to get my B.Sc in Science (aka 4 yr degree) So wondering is this good enough to start the ROTP program or do they want you to have an actual year at least of University? Anyways I searched on here but this is a unique situation so not sure if anyone has credible info for me. As well do you think there is enough time for me to get into ROTP between now and June when they do boot camp.

Thanks

PS: while i am at it anyone know how long it takes to be a major, timeline in years approx. Just curious


----------



## kincanucks (29 Nov 2005)

Athabasca University?   Are you talking about distance education? Because full time attendance at an university is a requirement of ROTP.  To attend full-time at a civilian university and receive subsidization you must provide proof of acceptance to that university.


----------



## Navygal (7 Dec 2005)

You can apply now with the education credits you have for ROTP. You may stand a chance to be selected if you had good grades in high school, college, and have shown some leadership ability in sports, cadets, or other areas.  However, Athabasca university won't be the civvy U the military is looking for, I would look into other schools for this program.  If you really want to have a degree, through ROTP, you have to apply now, as the cut off is early feb to bring in your application.


----------



## bbbb (16 Mar 2006)

RMC dosen't really give you an edge so you might as well go for civvy U. That way you'll have real world experience by the time you are commissioned.


----------

